# Balloon Dog



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

During the clean up of our daughters 2nd birthday party last night, we discovered how Prince goes crazy over balloons. Prince is 1yo and loves any kind of game.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Haha, awesome!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have never heard of a dog being injured by a baloon, but your video brought to mind one of the people I worked with for nearly 12 years. Her niece was two years old. She was playing with a balloon. She fell on it and it popped in her mouth. A piece of plastic went in her wind pipe. They were right there, an EMT who lived right next door to them rushed over. 

They could not get the plastic out, they could not get air in, the baby died. Clearly a tragic accident, but the chances of a dog popping it with their teeth seems even greater than a baby.

And your poor dining room table....

It looks like you have a dog that would have great ball drive. I would expend it outside in the yard, but to each his own. 

Sorry that the video scared me more than entertained.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

selzer said:


> I have never heard of a dog being injured by a baloon, but your video brought to mind one of the people I worked with for nearly 12 years. Her niece was two years old. She was playing with a balloon. She fell on it and it popped in her mouth. A piece of plastic went in her wind pipe. They were right there, an EMT who lived right next door to them rushed over.
> 
> They could not get the plastic out, they could not get air in, the baby died. Clearly a tragic accident, but the chances of a dog popping it with their teeth seems even greater than a baby.
> 
> ...


Try taking a break and enjoying life. There's not many things that won't kill you. You can die on your way to the bathroom. Better to enjoy the finer things rather than worry about everything


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dogs die wearing collars. Some people still wear collars on them all the time. The rest of us take them off. There is nothing wrong with being safety minded. 

I think you measure the risk involved and consider what the liklihood is of there being a problem, and then you choose to accept or ignore a warning. 

Telling someone they are an idiot for warning you is unproductive. 

Frankly, if I lost a dog after someone told me about a possible safety issue with something, it would be so much worse. 

I just told you about a real live baby who is really dead now for doing what your dog was doing. Whatever.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

selzer said:


> Dogs die wearing collars. Some people still wear collars on them all the time. The rest of us take them off. There is nothing wrong with being safety minded.
> 
> I think you measure the risk involved and consider what the liklihood is of there being a problem, and then you choose to accept or ignore a warning.
> 
> ...


What happened to the baby is a very sad and disturbing. I have seen plenty of tragedy in my own life and I do everything I can not to dwell on it. You have to understand where I am coming from. I post something that is supposed to be fun and enjoyable and one of the first comments I see is Negative, dark and depressing. No one called you an idiot. Just a request to lighten up a bit. Just because there is ice on the ground outside does not mean I am going to stay in the house from fear of busting my head. I am also not going to wait until the spring thaw to let my dog have a little fun. I am amazed at how some people will find something negative in everything. Now it's his collar. What's next? BTW, my kitchen table is just fine.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with selzer...balloons really shouldn't be toys. There are other things you can play with that will get your pups attention. The video was really cute, though. If you read the thread about collars, you will understand they can be dangerous when left on.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree with selzer...balloons really shouldn't be toys. There are other things you can play with that will get your pups attention. The video was really cute, though. If you read the thread about collars, you will understand they can be dangerous when left on.


Yip, Dog collars are dangerous. Just like using plastic in the microwave, owning a gun, driving on the highway, flying in a plane, chewing gum while you walk, climbing tree's, mowing the grass and stepping out of the shower. All of these things are dangerour in some peoples minds because the modern media has us scared to death of everything. One out of every 3 million dogs being injured by a collar is not going to convince me not to use one or not keep one on him, no more than the fact that most accidents happen in the home is going to keep me from getting out of my bed in the morning.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Did you read the thread about collars? Obviously it is important enough that it was made into a sticky.
Do whatever you want to do, but it is good information, and as selzer said: 
"Frankly, if I lost a dog after someone told me about a possible safety issue with something, it would be so much worse." 
Better to be safe than sorry...


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, I read it.I appreciate the concern. I'll just leave it at that. Thanks


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

If I had the time, I would sync this music with Prince's video


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

I think I will do that. Will have to get some more footage. Coming soon: 'Prince hero and 99 balloons'


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

GermanPrinceHero, 
Thanks so much for the video! I really enjoyed hearing your family having a great time with your beautiful dog!! Nonthing more precious than little childrens laughter and catching the moment!! From the video you could see how much care you put into all your family members and enjoy life! Carry on and look forward to seeing more videos!
Sherry and Chio 
Central MO


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

ladyluck said:


> GermanPrinceHero,
> Thanks so much for the video! I really enjoyed hearing your family having a great time with your beautiful dog!! Nonthing more precious than little childrens laughter and catching the moment!! From the video you could see how much care you put into all your family members and enjoy life! Carry on and look forward to seeing more videos!
> Sherry and Chio
> Central MO


Thank you Ladyluck. That is very sweet of you. I would not expect anything less from a fellow Missourian.


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

Just wanted to chime in and say I enjoyed the video. I agree that some of the other posters were being a little silly. Lighten up guys, if she wants to let her dog jump up at a balloon and make a video about it, let her. And where'd the thing about collars come from? Talk about red herring.

It's pretty rude to talk down to another from your pedestal about what she shouldn't and should do when you can plainly see her dog is well taken care of.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Life is full of risks. I thought it was a cute video. The kids and dog seem happy and look well cared for and loved. The only part that scared me a bit was when he tried to gobble up the balloon at the end.

I've read all the collar risks too, and IMHO although I've never ever "lost" a dog or had one escape and run loose, I will never say something horrible wouldn't happen to possible cause it. I would wager there are more pets who lose their lives and/or families by escaping or getting loose and not having visible ID (not everyone knows about or will take a dog to a vet or shelter to check microchips, and not every shelter has a scanner) than dogs that die due to collar accidents. JMHO

My dogs are chipped and wear ID collars at all times with current info for me, plus their homeagain microchip tag, and rabies vac tag that has info that goes back to my vet who is just down the street.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you guys. We have the collar on him because of his tags. The tags were off at that time because they were not on well and were coming off. I had soon after went and bought a more secure device to keep them on. He is not the type to run off. If he does bolt, it's no more than a couple houses up the block. But you never know what can happen. I have not considered the chip until now. I may look into that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So if someone posted a video of a dog chasing cars because it was funny, or a video of a dog with its head hanging out the window of the car while they are driving down the street, or a video of a dog riding in the bed of a pick up truck, we all should button our lips about a real danger just because the dog is well cared for?

I am guessing that if that little bit about balloons came from one of the more affluent members of this board, everyone would be jumping on the band wagon to agree with them. Talk about hen parties! 

What I posted was a real concern about an unsafe toy. That should be what people find on this site, stuff they never considered a problem, that makes them stop and think and maybe not do something that actually is risky. 

Perhaps the kid and her balloon was just a freak accident, attacking people for suggesting that it is a concern is, I do not know, something else.


----------



## adasmomma22 (Feb 8, 2010)

totally cute, love it your prince looks so much like my maryjane, lol, i enjoyed the video thought it was very cute. one of maryjanes favorite thing to do is chase a laser light around the house. totally funny. your video made me laugh.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Don't get me started on lasers! ok I am started....Adasmomma22, have you read about the dangers of lasers? Some dogs get obsessed by them. Others, no big deal. If you notice your pup going after reflections or digging at the floor after the laser play, you may want to quit this game. OCD is difficult to manage.
Here are some links from a search laser pointers and dogs, worth reading.
laser pointers and dogs - Google Search


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This site claims that 1/3 of the choking deaths per year are caused by latex balloons. That is kids not dogs. 

Are balloons dangerous?


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

selzer said:


> This site claims that 1/3 of the choking deaths per year are caused by latex balloons. That is kids not dogs.
> 
> Are balloons dangerous?


I am sure baths are just as dangerous. Thanks, but not a concern of mine. We do not leave our children unsupervised. My crib was painted with lead paint when was a baby. I teethed on the rails and I'm still here. My dog will still be here tomorrow.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

adasmomma22 said:


> totally cute, love it your prince looks so much like my maryjane, lol, i enjoyed the video thought it was very cute. one of maryjanes favorite thing to do is chase a laser light around the house. totally funny. your video made me laugh.


They do look a lot alike. Mary Jane is a pretty girl


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sorry about the lead. I do not know what leaving the kids unsupervised has to do with the price of rice in China. The kid I was talking to was perfectly supervised, and playing with a balloon. Not just a freak accident. Five kids each year die that way. Pretty sad for something completely avoidable.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

GermanPrinceHero said:


> I am sure baths are just as dangerous. Thanks, but not a concern of mine. We do not leave our children unsupervised. My crib was painted with lead paint when was a baby. I teethed on the rails and I'm still here. My dog will still be here tomorrow.


we used to ride 15 people in a car and instead of car seats, the babies were laid on the back deck under the window. we're all still here, but now we know that it's a miracle that we are. 

no reason to be defensive about someone pointing out that something could be dangerous. even supervised I don't let my kids put balloons in their mouths; I don't let my dogs either.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> even supervised I don't let my kids put balloons in their mouths; I don't let my dogs either.


That was the point. They are supervised, so they are not puting them in their mouths. I am guessing if you were attacked from every single possible angle, you might become somewhat defensive as well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't think you are being attacked at all...it is a public forum that others are reading, so some like to point out such things for those that may not be so digilant in supervising. The safety and well being of the dogs is important, so good advice is worthy...


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I think that when people make their opinions clear, there is no reason to keep harping on it and bringing it up over and over to the same person in the same thread, it does start to become more "attacky" type than helpful.

Sorry, but I equate it with people constantly soliciting at my door when ive told them to leave me alone.


I think that, the video was happy and there was no harm intended and you arent a bad dog owner or child, who needs to be told what to do.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL, that is funny and it sounds like your kids really get a kick out of it. 
Beautiful dog you have there GPH!


----------



## Fryphax (Mar 13, 2010)

Our dogs have the same ears!


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

ba1614 said:


> LOL, that is funny and it sounds like your kids really get a kick out of it.
> Beautiful dog you have there GPH!


Thank you. Yes, they love him very much. They are all 3 great playmates. We are starting to notice by some of his actions that Prince thinks he is one of the kids. He get's jealous when the kids get attention among other things......


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you Sue for posting that about the balloons! My kids are grown so they aren't common in my house anymore but I never gave that a thought as to a potential choking hazard for a dog.


----------

